# A few more C-fest pics



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Just a few pics of C-fest

silentjon and his better half










jason with his Nick Perdomo signed humidor










Herfers galore










This brother is the one who talked me into buying the box of cigars last year that won the jeep-Can you guess what he thinks?










I have more pics but I figured everybody is sick of my posting


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Post them up, that is what we are here for. We love the cigar pics! Post away. I could not be there so this helps.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

More pics, more pics, more pics!!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I know next year I am not going to miss it. This is killing me


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

i wasn't able to go...post more pics up so i can live it through you!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*I love 'em. More pic's!!Keep 'em comin*


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Stogie said:


> I know next year I am not going to miss it. This is killing me


yup x2


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

keep the pics comming


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Love these pics', let them come! 
And Jason, that is a really great loking humidor you got there! :arghhhh:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet pics, like everybody else said keep them coming.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

love the pics


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

jeepers---Where's the Jeep?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Stogie said:


> I know next year I am not going to miss it. This is killing me


been to everyone. sorry i had to rub it in :lol: if you get the chance you have to go to this party.every year its gets better.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Niiiiceee....love the "were number one" pic


----------

